# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Carta en la naranja o en la pera

## sami

Puede parecer una pregunta tonta pero para poner previamente una carta en la naranja como se introduce la carta para que no se vea ningún corte?

Y en qué otras frutas, comida o demás la podeis meter sin que se note?

----------


## Miguel Díaz

En absoluto me parece tonta la pregunta.

----------


## Patito

Yo quiero hacer la carta en la chistorra, o en la morcilla de arroz...

Perdón, es que si no lo suelto, reviento!  :Oops:  

Sami, la verdad es que no podemos contestar esto, ya que está terminantemetne prohibido revelar secretos de juegos...
De todos modos, la cuestión es coger la cesta de la fruta y un buen cuchillo e ir probando....

Un saludo!

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Patito,

Tremendo! Otras variantes podrían ser "Carta a la pipa pelada", o "Carta a la aceituna sin hueso"... 

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿Habéis oído hablar del abono cinisio (de ceniza)?

Bien, os compráis un par de barajas de esas de 'todas las cartas iguales'. Quemáis todas las cartas menos una de cada baraja POR SEPARADO. Echáis todas las cenizas de una baraja (por ejemplo de todas las damas de corazones) como abono en un limonero (antes de que empiece a florecer) y colgáis la dama de corazones que no habéis cortado con una gomita de una rama. (Para luego no liarnos)

Hacéis lo mismo con la otra baraja (por ejemplo los reyes de picas) y otro limonero o con un naranjo.

Cuando maduren las frutas tendrán dentro una carta y sólo tendréis que realizar un forzaje en el chow.

¡Yatá!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Tremendo! Otras variantes podrían ser "Carta a la pipa pelada", o "Carta a la aceituna sin hueso"...


Mira que eres bobo!!!!! Mejor a la pipa sin pelar, es más espectacular. Y en la aceituna sin hueso se te nota el gimmick. Eso sin contar con que necesitas cartas mini, que son más caras.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Has estado sembrado!!!! jejeje y nunca mejor dicho!!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ExTrEm0

En South Park una vez salió un capítulo en el que salía David Blaine y hacía carta en el culo del espectador, la carta le salía del culo, imagínate     :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> En South Park una vez salió un capítulo en el que salía David Blaine y hacía carta en el culo del espectador, la carta le salía del culo


Eso no tiene mérito. Basta con hacer el truco tras una comida de amiguetes a los que has atiborrado con las morcillas y chistorras de Patito y, para postre, macedonia de frutas de mi huerto.   :Wink:

----------


## Gandalf

Perdonar... ¿Cual era la pregunta?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Y en qué otras frutas, comida o demás la podeis meter sin que se note?


Bueno, hay un juego con plátanos e higos y unos polvos mágicos...










(y me autocensuro porque se me están ocurriendo una serie de cosas impropias de este foro, que es leído por menores)  :Oops:

----------


## sami

Vaya hay más sitios culinarios donde guardar la carta de los que pensaba, a parte de la naranja que se utiliza mucho pensaba ir a una pastelería y que metiesen la carta en un roscón de reyes o en una tarta y saber donde está.

Y después de hacer el juego, coges un trozo de tarta para por lo menos endulzarte ya que no te salió el truco y mientras te lo comes sacas la carta forzada llena de cocholate...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Vaya hay más sitios culinarios donde guardar la carta de los que pensaba, a parte de la naranja que se utiliza mucho pensaba ir a una pastelería y que metiesen la carta en un roscón de reyes o en una tarta y saber donde está.
> 
> Y después de hacer el juego, coges un trozo de tarta para por lo menos endulzarte ya que no te salió el truco y mientras te lo comes sacas la carta forzada llena de cocholate...


Bromas aparte (que no decaiga el buen humor) tu idea tiene futuro. Pero la carta ha de estar envuelta para que no se estropee.. supongamos, es un suponer, que guardas una carta con una cruz hecha con rotulador gordo... supongamos que la plastificas y que el pastelero te la pone donde quieras.. supongamos que, en tu rutina, das una carta a elegir... el espectador la marca con una cruz... se pierde en la baraja... haces un par de pruebas para encontrarla simplemente cortando la baraja.. tras varios fallos extiendes la baraja y la bucáis.. NO ESTA?!?!?!?!... y, al endulzaros tu carta aparece dentro de la tarta, firmada y PLASTIFICADA?!?!?!?!.....

'Me se ocurre asín de pronto'.

PD: Estooo... Si se quieren evitar posibles diferencias entre las marcas, basta con que la carta del pastel sea una carta pequeña y que desaparezca la grande. Sin marcas... o con ellas....

----------


## ignoto

Algún día os contaré cómo funciona la carta dentro del casco de motorista.

Sin hilos.
Sin imanes.
Con el casco puesto.
Con una caja tamañño nevera.
Con seis vueltas de cadena.

*¡The ultimate card in the casco!*
El casco siglo XX.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Algún día.....
> .....El casco siglo XX.



A ver quién tiene ahora 'güebos' para intentar ser gracioso.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

